# App oder Webportal ?



## rwolf (19. Okt 2014)

hallo,

ich möchte bestimmte Unternehmensdaten, die über VPN in einer Datenbank
erreichbar sind, auf einem Handy darstellen, sowas in in Richtung "reporting".

dazu fallen mir verschiedene Wege ein :

1.) Webinterface bzw. Webportal : kann man damit was Gescheites auf dem Handy darstellen ?
(wäre ja jsp/servlet mit html, php erscheint mir weniger sicher)
2.) was mit J2ME und jdbc ? (ähnlich JavaSE ?)
3.) falls es das gibt , Java für Android bzw Windowsvariante o.ä

habe bisher hauptsächlich mit JavaSE/jdbc unter Win mit VPN zu Remote-DB sowie
mit JSP/Servlets/jdbc gearbeitet,außerdem mit php/mysql 

Wer hat da Überblick bzw. kann mir nützliche Links nennen ?


----------



## Thallius (19. Okt 2014)

Wenn es nur um darstellen der Daten (also reines lesen und nicht bearbeiten) dann würde ich das als Webservice machen und dann ganz normal über einen Browser. Dafür braucht es keine app und du bist systemunabhängig und must es nicht dreimal für iOS, Android und Windows schreiben.

Gruss

Claus


----------



## rwolf (19. Okt 2014)

danke claus,

richtig, reines reporting.

ja, das habe ich auch so eingeschätzt..muß ich mich halt mit browsern,html usw.
beschäftigen..außerdem soll die plattform das senden von weisungen(per mail , oder gibt es was anderes ?) unterstützen..gooooooooooooooooooooogle


----------



## JavaMeister (19. Okt 2014)

Sorry, bitte gebe uns noch weniger informationen, damit wir dir noch qualifizierter helfen können. NOT:

Falls Du das in irgenteinem tatsächlichen (produktiv) eingesetzten system machst (und nicht als planbeispiel in einer uni z.b.), dann wird das richtig richtig anstengend für dich, wenn du das so chaotisch machst, wie du hier deine Fragen stellst.

Zunächst müssen die Anforderungen klar sein, dann deine vorhandene Systemarchitektur und deine Soll-Architektur und dann kannst du entscheiden mit welcher Technologie und dann kann man sich entsprechende Produkte dafür ansehen und dann kann man das feinkonzept beginnen zu schreiben.


----------



## rwolf (22. Okt 2014)

hallo JavaMeister,
Ideen entstehen nun mal nicht als DIN-gerechter Plan oder irgendwas mit UML
..so werden sie von meinen Mitmenschen meist geäußert !
Hast Du schon mal was von einer Machberkkeitsstudie gehört, von Brainstorming und Mindmapping ?
Ich werde doch auch hier nicht Ideen, die evtl. mal in ein marktorientiertes Projekt
münden sollen, öffentlich detaillieren, sorry !


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Okt 2014)

Jo, dann kann man dir auch nicht helfen 

Das ist ein Teufelskreis. 

Theoretisch kann man sowas über beliebige Technologien lösen. Auch über jede von dir oben zusammenhangslos genannten.


----------

